# Help installing balusters on a carpeted stairwell



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Cut holes to snugly fit where the balusters will land. A sharp utility knife works well. Or, peel back the carpet, do the balusters the cut carpet as needed and reinstall. A lot of extra work either way.


----------

